# Memory Lane picture game!



## pepperi27 (Jul 29, 2008)

So I was browsing through my photobucket and found some old photos of my first attempts at mp and rebatching! Now the name of the game is you can show anything candles, mp, cp, rebatch whatever and don't be shy. I was reminded of how my insanity began and how it ended! I will start

My first rebatch purchased from BB






Look at this horrible rebatch LOL Can you say shrinkage!!  Thats what happens after curing and adding wayyyy too much water.





Bath bombs that refused to stay and this was made without humidity!





Sweet Love Goatsmilk mp





Bath time soaping





Soap Log of mp soap this was my fav thing to do!





Chocolate Espresso





Basket of goodies!





Votive Candles





Dragon's Blood 3.5 pillar





I showed you mine now show me yours!!


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 29, 2008)

This was my 1st soap label- OMG!


 This was my 1st swap item  :shock: .


 Items I took to my 1st craft show.


 ... more 1st craft show items.


 Show set up.


----------



## digit (Jul 29, 2008)

Pepper - I LOVE the Sweet Love!!!

Tab - your first swap items look good to me! Please note when you get mine, that I was going for the "generic" look.     

And no.......I still will not show my fugly brown soap.    

Digit


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thats not fair digit you gotta show it baby! 

Tab I love your americana soap!! Very creative! Love your lotion bars very cute what size were they? I was going to do that but winter time only. It gets way too hot here.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2008)

> Tab I love your americana soap!!


Thanks, that is actualy the Texas flag :wink: .

They were 2oz frosted oval twist ups.


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> Thats not fair digit you gotta show it baby!



Nooooo way!!! It lies (as I do about it   ) under a glass dome, highlighted with a spotlight in the living room. I tell people it is a rare, exotic item from a rare and exotic place, so please do not touch.   

Digit


----------



## stepibarra (Jul 30, 2008)

my very first gift basket.



 another one... look at those horrible labels..LOL



 some of my first mp soaps.



 some of my first cp soaps



 second attempt at cp...


----------



## digit (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful, Stepibarra!! I think they look great!

Now I am fer sure not showing my first ones. Or seconds, thirds.......   

Digit


----------



## stepibarra (Jul 30, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> Beautiful, Stepibarra!! I think they look great!
> 
> Now I am fer sure not showing my first ones. Or seconds, thirds.......
> 
> Digit



Thanks Digit, but like Tab said.... it's not fair... we show ours so now you have to show yours...   ...


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 30, 2008)

digit said:
			
		

> pepperi27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 1, 2008)

What is a "swap" item?


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 1, 2008)

When a swap hostess announces a swap is going to take place, a set time frame will be given for forum members to sign up to participate. If 10 people sign up, you will send in 9 identical items, usually related to a theme, Halloween, Autumn, Tropics, etc to the swap hostess. The hostess will divide up all the goodies & send back to you, 1 of each item that came in. You will get to sample & critique  one of each item from each other swap participant. It's whole lots of fun!


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh neat. Do you have to be a "professional" or can anyone participate?


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 2, 2008)

anyone can participate the more the merrier!


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 2, 2008)

Anyone can. We are wrapping up a swap right now. I think boxes are in route back to the partisipants. There will be another one begining after this one gets finished  .


----------



## dagnukem (Aug 3, 2008)

oh great! I wanna play!  BUT my next batch wont be cured until September  Next up is Honey and Oatmeal Goat Milk soap. It's very pretty and smells great!

I just started playing with cocoa recipes  They smell yummy!  I'm really loving soapmaking.


----------

